# which pairing....



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

so with all these fires i have extra time on my hands since i am not outside as much.
I have a doe who im excited to see her kid.

her name is adga sandstone ridge cc destination buckskin with a tiny moon spot will be two year old first fresher in 2021
her sire is castle rock pinpoint clover*B (he has a few milking daughters, seems to stamp more dairy on his kids and length)
her sires sire is crf castle rock harvest moon
her sires dam is SGCH castle rock owls clover
her dam is CH old mountain farm intuition 1*M(coarse)
her dams sire is old mountain farm endurance
her dams dam is old mountain farm Tsukiko 

so i have her sire which is why she wasnt bred earlier in the year.
i have a newish buckling who will likely be ready to rock and roll after the smoke clears...he is chocolate in color
his sire is oak apple ciaran (wasnt able to see him but breeder likes him)
his sire sire is SG old mountain farm cernunnos (he was a nice buck)
his sires dam is oak apple mary b 1*m (still slightly immature)
his dam is SG old mountain farm Mizuki (milk and udder has held up plus good conformation)
his dams sire is old mountain farm Hakama*B*S
his dams dam is SG NC promisedland Palita (milk)
so if i breed these two together Mizuki and Tsukiko are siblings.
this doe is more dairy then her dam which is great and seems to be the biggest thing about her dam. would that be a good cross?

or i have a buckling who didnt sell this summer and i have his older dam-he is a buckskin with roan points and blue eyes.
his sire is purplerain blue mountain sage(yearling)
his sires sire is dragonfly hlj mustafa (died this year  ) 
his sires dam is camanna hs blue morning glory (three year old love her udder) could use less angle in rump)
his dam is SG blythmoor bz masala 3*M (lovely conformation overall but more coarse)
his dams dam is SGCH blythmoor HW spice 
his dams sire is GCH pecan hollow zc bazinga (love this guy la well and longer life)
this guy is younger then the one buckling above. he also has blue eyes which is always a plus when selling wethers. but masala is a larger framed doe. actually she is the only large framed doe i have. she isnt over height. 

so who should i use? I know the first buckling likely will possibly produce more "milky" kids. opionions would be awesome. i will try to get a few photos up even though they are not that great.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry you haven't gotten any replies. Pictures I know help with this stuff. I'm not great with this type of stuff but if your wanting more 'milky' kids then go that way. One thing to consider is if the second buckling is younger he might have a harder time breeding the doe. Many times that doesn't matter, lol. You can also look at the bad qualities of each side and pick the pair that don't share those same bad qualities.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree Pictures say alot. The bloodlines are there..but the physical comparison with pictures is the last part of the puzzle for me. I like to compare the doe & buck..to visually see what improvement would work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me too. :nod::up:

You can have excellent bloodlines.
But that doesn't mean the goat matches them.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You cant milk papers


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I get cross-eyed looking at pedigrees. Pictures of the doe and bucks from the front, the side and the rear will help alot!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Dee photo from previous farm under a year old for conformation photo.she doesn’t toe out.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

My buckling and his 9 yr old dam


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Photos off of oak apple farm site. New buckling


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

So what is the question? Who to breed to who?


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes which young guy to breed the doeto.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I would stick with your buckling.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

the blue eyed guy or the brown guy?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

daisymay said:


> the blue eyed guy or the brown guy?


Blue I think? Not the new buckling!


----------

